# Suits - Guadalajara



## Balboa

Friends in Guadalajara.. Does anyone know of a good tailor/custom suit shop in the city?

I get my suits in Manhattan for work, but they tell me they send the measurements to shops in Mexico to have them made. I'm looking to cut the Middleman out of the equation!


----------



## edgeee

Balboa said:


> Friends in Guadalajara.. Does anyone know of a good tailor/custom suit shop in the city?
> 
> I get my suits in Manhattan for work, but they tell me they send the measurements to shops in Mexico to have them made. I'm looking to cut the Middleman out of the equation!


as ye sew, shall ye reap.

be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Balboa

Well I think it's a brilliant idea. My aunt said I could get a few suits for the price of one up here, custom made. Back then I didnt have a need for them. 

Now it makes sense, and since I will be in Mexico in a few weeks I will take advantage if I can


----------



## edgeee

Balboa said:


> Well I think it's a brilliant idea. My aunt said I could get a few suits for the price of one up here, custom made. Back then I didnt have a need for them.
> 
> Now it makes sense, and since I will be in Mexico in a few weeks I will take advantage if I can


i'm not saying you shouldn't.

just be aware of the law of unintended consequences.
if they need to be altered, where do you go?


----------



## conklinwh

I think alteration question is a spurious concern. I've had many a suit made in asia and the turnaround and quality as good as high end NYC tailors. Given the existence of similar skills in Mexico, I wouldn't have a concern. What I don't know is where the "garment center" of Mexico is. I know Leon is the leather center.


----------



## conorkilleen

conklinwh said:


> I think alteration question is a spurious concern. I've had many a suit made in asia and the turnaround and quality as good as high end NYC tailors. Given the existence of similar skills in Mexico, I wouldn't have a concern. What I don't know is where the "garment center" of Mexico is. I know Leon is the leather center.


I too have had many shirts and only 1 suit made in Shanghai while a few co workers where there a few years ago. Some of the best quality I've experienced.

As for Mexico- please let me know Balboa what you find out. I would be very interested.


----------



## TundraGreen

conorkilleen said:


> I too have had many shirts and only 1 suit made in Shanghai while a few co workers where there a few years ago. Some of the best quality I've experienced.
> 
> As for Mexico- please let me know Balboa what you find out. I would be very interested.


My neighborhood in Guadalajara seems to have a tailor (Sastreria) on every block. In typical Mexican fashion the tailors are all grouped in one area. I have had several of them do some small jobs for me. But I wear a suit about once every 5 years, so I haven't had to have a suit made. Consequently, I can't recommend one for suit manufacture. My one suit was made during a trip to Saigon.


----------



## conklinwh

TG-My one suit was made during a trip to Saigon.

Hopefully not black pajamas!


----------



## TundraGreen

conklinwh said:


> TG-My one suit was made during a trip to Saigon.
> 
> Hopefully not black pajamas!


Nope. I have made two trips to Vietnam. One was for 11 months and 28 days and I didn't volunteer for that trip. Didn't visit any tailors that time either. 

The second trip was with my son, daughter-in-law and her parents who are both Vietnamese. That trip was much more fun.


----------



## Balboa

I think the search will be half of the fun of the hunt. Getting measured and choosing the design will be the rest of the fun... I cant wait


----------



## mickisue1

My dad used to get his suits made by a tailor from Hong Kong who'd make the trip to the Twin Cities once a year.

Beautiful, fit like a dream, and for much less than any other custom made suit.

If you get a suit made that's custom, it WILL fit. If there are changes down the road; weight gain/loss, the effect of gravity and age on the location of the weight, any good tailor who's worth his/her salt can alter. WHO made it is a non-issue.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is a tailor, Leo, in Chapala on Calle Zaragoza. He's old and slow but folks say he is very good.


----------



## Balboa

Hi all - long time no post. But Im back.

I'll be in Mexico in December again this year, and I'll continue my hunt. Last trip I didnt have time to search. I'll post if I find anything good.

Cheers,
J


----------

